# Warrnambool Flying Horse



## RobW (9/4/09)

http://www.theage.com.au/news/entertainmen...8869893674.html


----------



## T.D. (9/4/09)

Good to see some mainstream press. Although probably could have mentioned a bit more about the brewer instead of the owners! Always makes me laugh when the owner of a brewery takes full credit for the quality of the beers coming out of it, as if they make themselves!

Anyway, good to see they are making the most of their success at the beer awards!


----------



## fraser_john (9/4/09)

Interesting to see Gerard has "moved on".

I am booked there for dinner tomorrow night, hope to have pics and a review of as many beers as I can drink on the night!

John


----------



## jimi (9/4/09)

Gerard moved on ages ago, can't believe they haven't found another brewer yet. 
Hope the brewing is not going to be left to Monky and collegue who have just had a 'crash course' in brewing.

I assume the Whale Ale's hopping has changed a fair bit, as it was definately not that bitter of a beer when I tried it (about 7 months ago).

Looking forward to your thoughts John


----------



## T.D. (9/4/09)

I just assumed the IPA reference was a mistake...


----------



## Bribie G (9/4/09)

I'm sure those beers are more than drinkable but, Just a pet peeve but whenever brewpubs are featured in the print media or on tv the beers shown tend to be orange coloured and cloudy to buggery. I'm sure most beer ignorant readers or watchers think "looks a bit like twangy home brew that Uncle Frank died from. 

It would be great PR for the craft to see a nice golden pint of crystal clear lager with spectacular beading in a chilled glass with the sunlight glinting through it....after all they are preaching to the great VB unwashed.. All the beers we had at the Pi$sup at the Squire Bar in Sydney the other month were clear, at the right temp and each one was beer propaganda in its own right.

Even at the late lamented brewhouse in Brisbane most of the beers were chill hazed and poorly presented.


----------



## Gerard_M (9/4/09)

BribieG said:


> I'm sure those beers are more than drinkable but, Just a pet peeve but whenever brewpubs are featured in the print media or on tv the beers shown tend to be orange coloured and cloudy to buggery. I'm sure most beer ignorant readers or watchers think "looks a bit like twangy home brew that Uncle Frank died from.
> 
> It would be great PR for the craft to see a nice golden pint of crystal clear lager with spectacular beading in a chilled glass with the sunlight glinting through it....after all they are preaching to the great VB unwashed.. All the beers we had at the Pi$sup at the Squire Bar in Sydney the other month were clear, at the right temp and each one was beer propaganda in its own right.
> 
> Even at the late lamented brewhouse in Brisbane most of the beers were chill hazed and poorly presented.



Well if you are brewing in Warrnambool, how are you going to take a pic of sunlight glinting through the glass??

Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Bribie G (9/4/09)

Spent a fortnight in Geelong a few summers ago and got badly sunburned just walking around "Well it's Victoria" of course I had forgotten that there is more daylight there than QLD because of the latitude south and my nose and forehead peeled for weeks :lol:


----------



## Gerard_M (9/4/09)

There was a homeless guy that lived in a cardboard box under the slippery dip in the park just down the road from the brewery. Turns out he used to own the Sunglass Hut franchise in Warrnambool!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## mika (9/4/09)

BribieG said:


> It would be great PR for the craft to see a nice golden pint of crystal clear lager with spectacular beading in a chilled glass with the sunlight glinting through it....after all they are preaching to the great VB unwashed..



What a load of [email protected] ..Who says good beer needs to be clear ? To me if it's crystal clear lager that the sun can shine thru I don't want to touch it. I'm reminded of the Wychcraft brewery's catchphrase for the HobGoblin ale.


----------



## jimi (14/4/09)

I called into Otway Estate and Luke Scott the brewer there told me that they were doing the brewing for the Flying Horse till they have their new brewery installed, so the Flying Horse beers are in good hands at present IMO.
Apparently FH still haven't got their new brewery & brewer yet though.

:icon_offtopic: A new brewery in Forrest has also apprently been given the green light a few weeks ago, after a little tossing around with the local council. Drive the great ocean road then stumble back along the ale trail. Good news for the region!!


----------



## Damn (11/7/14)

Had dinner there the other night. Their Whale Ale is more than a Pale Ale....I'd consider it an IPA with my little experience. I also moved onto their Porter which was good but I did like the Whale Ale better. It seems there a few brewers calling there beer an Whale Ale as if its is a particular style. Maybe its a really big Pale Ale?
Its worth a stop on the way into Warrnambool just for their Whale. I was that impressed I decided to buy a slab. When I went round to the bottlo they asked $72 for one....I nearly fell off my chair. He said they no longer brew on site and now contract brew their recipe and due to excise that's what they have to charge.


----------



## Fat Bastard (29/7/14)

Did a searchFFS on "Warrnambool" and this came up. Still worth a visit? I'll be there on Friday night collecting a bloody big anvil for Mrs Bastard, and it's be a shame to not visit the local craft beer establishment!

Anywhere else in the vicinity worth a crack?

Cheers,

FB


----------



## jimi (29/7/14)

Fat Bastard said:


> Did a searchFFS on "Warrnambool" and this came up. Still worth a visit? I'll be there on Friday night collecting a bloody big anvil for Mrs Bastard, and it's be a shame to not visit the local craft beer establishment!
> 
> Anywhere else in the vicinity worth a crack?
> 
> ...


I could be wrong but I think that the brewery is no longer. The venue is still there etc but brewing equip removed etc not sure about the beers on offer but I'm pretty sure I noticed Carlton adverts / posters around the perimeter of the venue last I was down in the bool.


----------



## jimi (29/7/14)

The warnambool hotel is popular and has a couple of taps devoted to craft last I was there eg feral smoked porter or something


----------



## neo__04 (29/7/14)

yeah definately head to the warrnambool hotel. Probably the only decent place now with a few craft beers on tap


----------



## Fat Bastard (18/9/14)

Sorry, should have updated this a while ago but didn't due to laziness...
Didn't bother with The Flying Horse, mostly due to it being so far out of town. The Warrnambool Hotel however was excellent. Good range of local crafts on tap, Feral Smoked Porter and Mountain Goat Red IPA are the ones I can remember. Nice fire and good hearty, old fashioned pub food. Most welcome on a night where the hail was coming in sideways from the Southern Ocean! The Warrnambool Art Gallery was ace too. Pity I could only spend an afternoon/evening kicking around town.


----------



## spog (19/9/14)

FB,thanks for that info I will passing through the area in a few weeks and may have time to sample some.


----------

